# How to get sticker reside off washed clothing...



## janerose (May 9, 2004)

So last load 2 stickers made it past me. Now the stickers are gone, but the gummy backing is left. I picked off as much as I could by hand, so now what?

One of the items is fleece -- it was washed in cold & dried on warm. The other is cotton, it was washed on cold twice & hung to dry. Any thoughts are welcome...I'm having a hard time coming up with stuff that I think will remove the stickiness without staining the clothes. TIA!


----------



## it's just apples (Oct 15, 2006)

BTDT- Goo Gone took it off of ds's shirts!


----------



## momof2boys1girl (Nov 7, 2006)

heat a iron up place a towel between the iron and the shirt and slowly rub the iron back and forth it should warm up the sticky and you can rub it away.


----------



## lovesherboys (Sep 8, 2007)

tea trea oil


----------



## bellabear (Oct 16, 2007)

:


----------



## janerose (May 9, 2004)

Thanks so much for the suggestions! I ended up getting some Goo Gone & doing that. It worked great! I probably would have done the TTO though if I hadn't already done the Goo Gone. Had the TTO already too...but we needed Goo Gone anyway for some of our other accidents so it's all good.


----------



## bellabear (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janerose* 
Thanks so much for the suggestions! I ended up getting some Goo Gone & doing that. It worked great! I probably would have done the TTO though if I hadn't already done the Goo Gone. Had the TTO already too...but we needed Goo Gone anyway for some of our other accidents so it's all good.









That's good to know!


----------

